# Synchronisation impossible, ordinateur plus autorisé



## JediMac (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps, je ne peux plus synchroniser mon iPad Air avec mon iMac. Le message d'erreur est le suivant : "L'iPad untel n'a pas pu être synchronisé, car cet ordinateur n'est plus autorisé pour les articles achetés qui se trouvent sur cet iPad". Et je dois aller autoriser l'iMac.

Sauf qu'il était déjà autorisé et que lorsque je le refais, iTunes dit que c'est déjà fait. Je ne vois donc pas comment résoudre ce problème.

Merci


----------



## MacSedik (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai le même souci que toi depuis la mise à jour 8.1 et Yosemite. Je pense que ça vient du fait que le message qui s'affiche sur l'iPad quand tu le connectes à ton ordinateur "Se fier à cet ordinateur/ ne pas se fier" ne réapparait pas...


----------



## JediMac (26 Octobre 2014)

Pour ma part, c'était avant la MàJ vers Yosemite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h23 ----------

Je suis allé voir dans mon compte Apple et là je vois que 4 ordinateurs sont autorisés (d'ailleurs j'aimerai bien avoir la liste), mais seuls 2 sont associés pour iTunes dans le nuage, et mon iMac n'en fait pas partie et je ne vois pas comment l'ajouter.
Du coup, je ne suis plus . Je pensais que dès qu'un Mac était autorisé pour un compte Apple, il accédait à tout achat fait avec ce compte, quel que soit le Mac depuis lequel ça a été fait.


----------



## JediMac (27 Octobre 2014)

Aïe, je pensais que ça allait être vite réglé, qu'il aurait suffit de cocher une case quelque part que je n'aurai pas vue pour solutionner le problème, mais devant le peu de réponses, ça semble plus corsé .


----------



## Bloom23 (22 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Dans le cas où des achats n'ont pas été synchronisés ce problème peut survenir.

Il faut aller dans "store" puis connecter sa session Itunes (si ce n'est pas déjà fait) ensuite cliquer sur "voir le compte".

Une fois sur l'interface du compte itunes aller cliquer sur "télécharger les achats" s'il y a des achats non synchronisés.

Une fois les achats téléchargés, relancer Itunes et synchroniser normalement.


Je ne garantie pas que la solution fonctionne pour tous les types de problèmes mais pour celui-ci, elle fonctionne.


----------



## JediMac (24 Novembre 2014)

Bloom23 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans le cas où des achats n'ont pas été synchronisés ce problème peut survenir.
> 
> ...


En effet, certaines applications ont été téléchargées directement sur l'iPad et d'autres via iTunes de l'iMac. J'essaierai ça ce soir.

Merci


----------



## JediMac (25 Novembre 2014)

Je ne trouve pas cette commande dans mon compte. Avec iTunes 12, je déroule le menu accessible depuis le nom de ma session et je trouve "Information su mon compte" qui j'imagine est équivalent à "voir le compte".
iTunes affiche des infos sur mon compte, mais je n'y trouve pas "télécharger les achats".
Je suis allé dans la rubrique "achats" et de là j'ai demandé à voir ceux absents de ma bibliothèque. J'ai masqué les apps auxquelles je ne tiens pas et télécharger les intéressantes.

Mais toujours pas de synchronisation possible avec l'iPad.

Autre chose étrange, lorsque je connecte l'iPad au Mac et que je demande à voir les apps, les écrans d'accueil sont différents, du moins le 2ème, de ce qui est réellement sur l'iPad. Une app est indiquée comme présente sur l'iPad, alors qu'en fait non et c'est bien dommage puisque c'est celle que j'aimerai bien synchroniser.

Si je restaurais l'iPad, ça aurait une chance de débloquer la synchronisation ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h57 ----------

Ça y est, j'ai trouvé le nud !
J'ai voulu faire une sauvegarde de l'iPad sur l'iMac, ce que je n'avais jamais fait.
Et là une alerte m'indique une app pour laquelle cet ordinateur n'était pas autorisé. En effet cette app a été téléchargée avec l'iPhone de ma femme et donc avec son ID Apple.
Or je n'avais jamais autorisé l'iMac avec le compte de ma femme. Je l'ai fait et la synchronisation est maintenant complète.


----------



## TheRV (9 Décembre 2015)

JediMac a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h57 ----------
> 
> Ça y est, j'ai trouvé le nud !
> J'ai voulu faire une sauvegarde de l'iPad sur l'iMac, ce que je n'avais jamais fait.
> ...




Merci pour cette solution, j'avais le même problème sur un iPhone sur lequel j'avais quelques achats d'un proche avec son compte iTunes et je venais de changer le disque dur de mon Mac par un SSD avec une clean install de Mac OS X.11


----------

